# Has anyone got the Lexmark C510 color laser printer to work

## rambam

I am buying a  Lexmark C510 color laser to print colour flyers for work.

Has anyone got it to work on Gentoo ?

It is not one of the printers listed on linuxprinting.org.

I would prefer to attach it to my Gentoo box but will regretfully use my

my sons XP box for printing if  I have to.

----------

## adsmith

I don't have one, but I've been researching color lasers.  Based on what I've read, it uses any of PCL, PDF or PS, so the normal postscript driver should work fine.  It claims to support SuSe and Redhat, so all you probably need is a ppd off the install disk, then fire up cups for postscript.

----------

## rambam

 *adsmith wrote:*   

> I don't have one, but I've been researching color lasers.  Based on what I've read, it uses any of PCL, PDF or PS, so the normal postscript driver should work fine.  It claims to support SuSe and Redhat, so all you probably need is a ppd off the install disk, then fire up cups for postscript.

 

Thanks !

I'll give it a try.

I am probably picking it up tomorrow

----------

## jsosic

So, have you bought C510? Does it work!?!? I'm planning on buying one - and it will be my first Linux printer...so I have lots of questions  :Smile: 

----------

## MrDarthMaul

I just installed Gentoo 2005.1-r1 on my laptop and got CUPS to work with the Lexmark C510n Color Laser printer. It works perfectly.

Here is how you do it:

1. Download Lexmark_AldusPPD_en.exe here: http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi?ccs=229:1:0:429:0:0&emeaframe=&fileID=905&searchLang=en&searchLang=en

2. Install cabextract: http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?cabextract-1.1 using emerge like so:

```
emerge app-arch/cabextract
```

3. Extract the ppd files

```

MrDarthMaul@deathstar ~/tmp/> cabextract Lexmark_AldusPPD_en.exe Extracting cabinet: Lexmark_AldusPPD_en.exe

.... [ A whole bunch of files but we only care about these two ]

  extracting LEXC510B.PPD

  extracting LEXC510.PPD

.... more files

All done, no errors.

```

4. Copy PPD to /usr/share/cups/models/

Note you need to be root for this... 

```

sudo cp LEXC510* /usr/share/cups/model/

```

5. Fire up CUPS

```

sudo /etc/init.d/cupsd start

```

6. Direct your browser to http://localhost:631 (this is the cups administration GUI. It's actually a webserver running on port 631)

7. Click on add printer and enter:

```

Name: Some name

Location: DNS name or IP address that resolves to the printer

Description: Deathstar's printer.

```

then click next.

8. Under Device, select IPP Internet Printing Protocol

9. For Device URI, I put socket://hostname:9100

10. Make ---> Select 'Lexmark'

11. Model ---> You should see the C510 models select 'Lexmark C510n (ps)'

12. Go to Administration->manage printers->c510n->print test page.

Your mileage may vary.... hopefully not that much.

----------

## maximilian1st

Hi,

thank you for the very usefull guide to install lexmark printers.

It worked here for the Optra S 1650, 2450 and Optra C 510. All three printers are connected to the network with their own respective network cards.

Stil there is one thing that I miss for the moment and that is the duplex option in the printer properties menu when printing a web page from firefox. Is there any way to make this option appear or do I have to install the lexmark linux driver for that? By the way which one of these would be the closest match for gentoo, the debian one probably?

http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi?ccs=229:1:0:429:0:0&emeaframe=&target=http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi&target=http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi&&req=:::::

They have drivers for the main unix and alike systems.

Thank you in advance for the kind answer.

Maximilian

----------

